# Pill Camera Test



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: I am having the pill camera test next friday feb 4th. I'm scared to have this test done. I never had it done before. Leah


----------



## rosabud (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Leah,My daughter took this camera test. It's probably the easiest one you could take. As I remember you just have to fast, then take a pill and then you carry the battery pack around... After a couple of hours you can eat lightly. This isn't exact but i think it's close.My daughter went home and we watched videos until it was time to go back and remove the pack.Kind of a nice day.Way better than colonoscopies! Good luck Leah.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Rosabud, Thanks for the good wishes. I have had a colonoscopy before too. I'm just anxious to get this all over with. I will let you know how I made out during this test. Did the find anything with your daughter? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------

